# Yet Another Original (minus vocals) - 'Blacksnake'



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

A song originally written as a riff to show off the S-Gear 2 amp-sim (which is awesome btw). This is a simple recording really - drums, bass, 2 rhythm tracks with S-Gear and a couple of solo/ harmony tracks.I thought I'd finish with a change of pace to showcase the dynamic qualities of the software.

https://soundcloud.com/jim-sorbie/blacksnake

I really like it now and am writing some vocals - in the vein of Coverdale - to finish the song off!

Enjoy!

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Should you tell him, or should I?


----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

adcandour said:


> Should you tell him, or should I?


eh? ..... what?!!


----------

